
Simple continuous integration server written with NodeJS and CoffeeScript - robert-boehnke
https://github.com/ryankee/concrete
======
FrancescoRizzi
Little suggestion, from my humble perspective: when submitting a link to a
project, include the project name in the title (eg: "Concrete: a simple
continuous integration server in Node.JS and CoffeeScript"). Should be more
memorable, and easier to find for future searches. +1 for sharing this one
though

~~~
robert-boehnke
Good point, my bad. It's too late to change it now for me, unfortunately.

------
joelhaasnoot
This looks perfect for a "one man continous integration server"

